# How about fixing that there registration.



## Domino (Jun 2, 2010)

*slaps ass* Thanks, you're a peach.

No, seriously, I like furaffinity and all. I think it's the safest(DA has teh sick viruses) and easiest art site to navigate(VCL suuuucks) but this is getting ridiculous.  I'd really like a new account to actually post *my* art. >.> my furaffinity name is stooopidtf...g

What was wrong with registration before? Some people say trolls. That is just weak and a very stupid reason. A bit incredulous. No site would ever do that.
(anyone or site that can't take millions of trolls needs to gtfo the internets)


----------



## Witchiebunny (Jun 2, 2010)

Suffice it to say the registration was disabled for a very good reason, and I know the administration is working hard on everything to have registration ready to re-open soon. 

Trust me, this is preferable to the alternative. A little patience, and it'll reopen. :3


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 3, 2010)

its been like three weeks


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 3, 2010)

Domino said:


> *slaps ass* Thanks, you're a peach.
> 
> No, seriously, I like furaffinity and all. I think it's the safest(DA has teh sick viruses) and easiest art site to navigate(VCL suuuucks) but this is getting ridiculous.  I'd really like a new account to actually post *my* art. >.> my furaffinity name is stooopidtf...g
> 
> ...



Actually that can be a very good reason considering places like 4chan.

Plus this was already asked. I'm surprised people are still asking about the registration.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=72197


----------



## net-cat (Jun 3, 2010)

Why is registration disabled? Because it sucks. There is no captcha, no email verification, no waiting period, no verification at all. It's trivial to write a Perl script to register hundreds of accounts in a matter of minutes. And this is something people do regularly.

A fix is in progress. But it's not as simple as "derp derp mail() and recaptcha" as people seem to think it is. For starters, it requires a proper session subsystem. Which is what is currently in development. (And it's turning out very nicely. It's already in use on the development site.)

Throw on top of that that each and every one of the staff works here in their free time, in addition to their real jobs.

Yes, a fix is coming. In computer development, you can get something done quickly, cheaply and correctly. Unfortunately, you only get to pick two of those options. We're stuck with "cheap," so we're going for "correct" instead of "quick."


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 3, 2010)

Could someone explain why registration goes up for single days, unannounced, without any word from the admins on that?


----------



## FuReNzIc (Jun 4, 2010)

Its funny how I just discovered FA and tried to Register but can't that a little sad and funny at the same time  -facepalm-


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 5, 2010)

FuReNzIc said:


> Its funny how I just discovered FA and tried to Register but can't that a little sad and funny at the same time  -facepalm-



Same here. I was so excited to jump into furdom and have access to this amazing site, but then all of this. But I'll be patient for sure because the wait will be completely worth every second!


----------



## shattercast (Jun 6, 2010)

*raise hand* I'm new here as well, and I promise I'm not a troll.    I noticed that you guys recently changed your TOS.  Is there a technical reason for disabling registration, or are you guys trying to deter trolling and general assholery?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 6, 2010)

Both reasons seem likely.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 6, 2010)

FuReNzIc said:


> Its funny how I just discovered FA and tried to Register but can't that a little sad and funny at the same time  -facepalm-





Phrozen_Sky said:


> Same here. I was so excited to jump into furdom and have access to this amazing site, but then all of this. But I'll be patient for sure because the wait will be completely worth every second!





shattercast said:


> *raise hand* I'm new here as well, and I promise I'm not a troll.    I noticed that you guys recently changed your TOS.  Is there a technical reason for disabling registration, or are you guys trying to deter trolling and general assholery?


Drop me a line at admin@furaffinity.net.


----------



## cur (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm new and I didn't know about this site until I saw tolstoy on youtube. I got to admit, his art is very good. I also saw Bigwolf, he's cool, but when I read his comics, I see some typeos. I still like his comics though. Then I found this site when I went to google for other tolstoy and big wolf art. I just want to see thier art and/or comics. Three years passed, and I saw more of their art work and others art work. There was some I couldn't see back then because I was not 18 years old, but now I'am. I went to registar last month, but it said registertration is suspended. So now I wait. I just want to see the art pictures that's all.


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 6, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Drop me a line at admin@furaffinity.net.



Okay! Sent you over an email!


----------



## Ophibell (Jun 7, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Drop me a line at admin@furaffinity.net.



Whoa is this a sign?! Can..Can I finally register!? D:


----------



## Oasus (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll be honest, if I was a site admin, I wouldn't wanna work any faster after that kind of attitude. =/


----------



## Carenath (Jun 7, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> its been like three weeks


As net-cat said.. we're volunteers and only *one* person is working on the current codebase, in their *free time* which is their time spent awake minus time spent working for a job to earn a living, which really isn't that much.
As net-cat said.. we could do it quickly, but quickly is what results in shitty code in the first place, if we're going to the trouble to fix broken code, we're going to do it right, this takes time.

So.. have some patience.


----------



## Oasus (Jun 7, 2010)

Carenath said:


> As net-cat said.. we could do it quickly, but quickly is what results in shitty code in the first place, if we're going to the trouble to fix broken code, we're going to do it right, this takes time.



This. The whole point of fixing broken code is so that you don't create more problems; which happens if they try to rush the project.  I know this, I've seen it happen (Oh Java, how you will be the death of me :V).

This is why I am patient in waiting for my chance to register.

Please for the love of God, Carenath, keep it up. I have faith in you guys!


----------



## fluffy23 (Jun 7, 2010)

jb_oasus said:


> This. The whole point of fixing broken code is so that you don't create more problems; which happens if they try to rush the project. I know this, I've seen it happen (Oh Java, how you will be the death of me :V).
> 
> This is why I am patient in waiting for my chance to register.
> 
> Please for the love of God, Carenath, keep it up. I have faith in you guys!


 
I totally agree...I can wait to register..I have school that keeps me busy enough so I'll wait.^_^


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah,i've been trying to creat a account too.


----------



## Oasus (Jun 8, 2010)

Read two posts above yours bud.


----------



## dottedbow (Jun 9, 2010)

i've been waiting for months.(not complaining!) I'm very muchly enjoying the art. my fiance was lucky enough to get an account.... im just waiting for my lucky day, and time to show off my work in my waiting period. :3


----------



## Comatoes (Jun 11, 2010)

Just wanted to give a quick shoutout to Dragoneer for activating my account.  When I saw his post above about having some people email him, I took the opportunity to do the same and he found the time to activate an account for me.  

Thought I'd come on here and say my thanks instead of adding more spam to his inbox. 

*Thank you!*


----------



## catsin (Jun 13, 2010)

Where can we help. It's great and all that you're working on it, but this forum has enough members to help (I think). Why not let some of us help out. You can use ReCAPTCHA in php for registration. As a previous web server admin, I know how annoying bots can be! I hope you don't mind any help, because I'm certain a few of us would like to help!


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 14, 2010)

Comatoes said:


> Just wanted to give a quick shoutout to Dragoneer for activating my account.  When I saw his post above about having some people email him, I took the opportunity to do the same and he found the time to activate an account for me.
> 
> Thought I'd come on here and say my thanks instead of adding more spam to his inbox.
> 
> *Thank you!*


 
I second this statement.


----------



## cur (Jun 14, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Drop me a line at admin@furaffinity.net.





Phrozen_Sky said:


> I second this statement.



Oh, so that what he ment by that. Okay, but when I click on the link it said to configurate a e-mail. I don't know what to do when I click on it.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 14, 2010)

*facepalm*

It's an e-mail address. Fire up your E-Mail and copy/paste it into the "send to" box.


----------



## Eafeg (Jun 14, 2010)

I sent away that there email too. :3 *crosses fingers* I was just going to post my art on the forums until registration re-opened. But I couldn't really find a place to do that, so I have been patiently waiting.


----------



## Tatzel (Jun 14, 2010)

Comatoes said:


> Just wanted to give a quick shoutout to Dragoneer for activating my account.  When I saw his post above about having some people email him, I took the opportunity to do the same and he found the time to activate an account for me.
> 
> Thought I'd come on here and say my thanks instead of adding more spam to his inbox.


 What Comatoes already said, and a big thanks from me to Dragoneer aswell.


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 14, 2010)

cur said:


> Oh, so that what he ment by that. Okay, but when I click on the link it said to configurate a e-mail. I don't know what to do when I click on it.


 
Right click the link, select "Copy Email Address" and then go to your e-mail, create a new e-mail and in the "To:" field, paste the address. 

EDIT: Oops, beat me to it, guys.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 14, 2010)

Uhm... just... copy the e-mail address into your email program/website, then email me directly?


----------



## dottedbow (Jun 14, 2010)

i sent an email, and i have my account. -cheer- thank you


----------



## Oasus (Jun 14, 2010)

For the record, Dragoneer is the shit. =P


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jun 14, 2010)

Is it fixed yet?  Come on, people, nothing is more important to FurAffinity than registration!  A simple captcha will do.  Something has to be done, and we need this fixed ASAP.


----------



## Oasus (Jun 14, 2010)

Anthroguy, are you a programmer?


----------



## cur (Jun 14, 2010)

Phrozen_Sky said:


> Right click the link, select "Copy Email Address" and then go to your e-mail, create a new e-mail and in the "To:" field, paste the address.
> 
> EDIT: Oops, beat me to it, guys.


 Oh, thanks. I'll try doing that.


----------



## cur (Jun 15, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Uhm... just... copy the e-mail address into your email program/website, then email me directly?



Okay, I did it. Thanks.


----------



## milk-bone (Jun 15, 2010)

Been disabled for months. Shit kinda sucks but whatever. Not like it's a freaking paysite. It's a free service. Nobody has a right to complain about their FREE stuff not working.


----------



## Oasus (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah...just gonna place this here


----------



## SomeBritishFurry (Jun 15, 2010)

Haha, I've been waiting for quite a while to make an account. Been checking to see if it's working each day and so far no luck. Guess I'll be playing the waiting game some more.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Jun 15, 2010)

SomeBritishFurry said:


> Haha, I've been waiting for quite a while to make an account. Been checking to see if it's working each day and so far no luck. Guess I'll be playing the waiting game some more.



Patience is a virtue, right?


----------



## SomeBritishFurry (Jun 15, 2010)

Bad Wolf said:


> Patience is a virtue, right?


 
Indeed it is, sir, indeed it is.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 15, 2010)

milk-bone said:


> Nobody has a right to complain about their FREE stuff not working.


 Nobody has a right to, but they sure do have the ability!


----------



## cur (Jun 16, 2010)

And now I wait.


----------



## cur (Jun 17, 2010)

I want to make a shout out to Dragoneer. Thanks Dragoneer!


----------



## Miss Ninja (Jun 17, 2010)

I also just want to give a HUGE thank you to Dragoneer. I've been really wanting to register for a while now, and now I have an account. Thank you!


----------



## SomeBritishFurry (Jun 18, 2010)

Wait, wait, wait. How have people been getting accounts? I'm so confused. D:


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 18, 2010)

Im new too and cant register so Ill settle on this forum I guess. Probably the same for most people here.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 18, 2010)

SomeBritishFurry said:


> Wait, wait, wait. How have people been getting accounts? I'm so confused. D:


 
Look at post #11.


----------



## SomeBritishFurry (Jun 18, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Look at post #11.



Ah, sooo, do we say which username and pasword we want in the post or will the sending the email just do? I've never had to make an account through contacting a member of the staff through email before so I'm confused.


----------



## Miss Ninja (Jun 18, 2010)

SomeBritishFurry said:


> Ah, sooo, do we say which username and pasword we want in the post or will the sending the email just do? I've never had to make an account through contacting a member of the staff through email before so I'm confused.


 
I just gave my desired username and was given a password once the account was created- you can reset your PW to what you want through the settings.


----------



## SomeBritishFurry (Jun 18, 2010)

Miss Ninja said:


> I just gave my desired username and was given a password once the account was created- you can reset your PW to what you want through the settings.


 
Alright, thanks for the help. ;D


----------



## telemachus12 (Jun 20, 2010)

Is there any ETA on fixing the registration? I'm just itching to get in there (or is it fleas?).


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jun 20, 2010)

*I'd like to register a group*

I'd like to register a group called liberalfurs or liberal_furs (whichever is available) for furries with left-wing political views.  I'm sure there are people that would be interested.


----------



## Fur Gone Conclusions (Jun 21, 2010)

I also have to admit I am a little upset at the whole issue. I have been a fursuit maker and anthro fan for YEARS. I discovered FA about 6 months ago from some friends and checked it out and enjoyed it. at that time I was not comfortable enough with my self to share my anthro art or even the fact that I was a closet fur myself. I have recently reached a point in my life where I am tired of hiding myself and now that I have gotten the gumption up to join and share my art I have had to wait for a months and STILL haven't gotten my chance.

In all honesty if the main thing upsetting people is trolls then there is a SERIOUS problem. WE'RE FURRIES FOR CHRIST'S SAKES!! like we don't deal with real life trolls on a regular basis? Oh only EVERY TIME WE PUT A SUIT ON! I know there are those out there just interested in the art associated with it. but seriously like you don't get just as many trolls,jeers,nasty looks when someone notices you looking to see a naked cat girl (or boy) with that feral look in your eyes?

I guess I am just upset and I am sorry if any admins get pissed at me but I have been waiting calmly and quietly for a couple months now checking back every other day in hopes to get on this site and start networking and sharing and this is getting a little ridiculous.  I understand the need to rebuild the code from the ground up but at the same time the main reason this all started (trolls and spam) is a bit far-fetched. and if I have been misinformed then someone (with actual credibility not hearsay) please set me straight because I am seriously upset with the wait as are MANY others in my position 


That having been said... It is nice to meet all you guys out there in FA(forum) land!!!!!:grin:


----------



## Rilin (Jun 21, 2010)

jb_oasus said:


> For the record, Dragoneer is the shit. =P



/agree

Thank you Dragoneer for my luverly FA account!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 21, 2010)

Registration will be back up with the oncoming release of Ferrox.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 21, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Registration will be back up with the oncoming release of Ferrox.


 
And Ferrox will be released about the same time of the _Duke Nukem Forever_ release date.


----------



## Aethus (Jun 21, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> And Ferrox will be released about the same time of the _Duke Nukem Forever_ release date.


And Half-Life 2: Episode 3 

I will give this Dragoneer a shout and see if i can get one of those there lurvly accounts 
EDIT :- I gave this guy a shout and he has fixed me up with an account, what a guy


----------



## Dantor (Jun 26, 2010)

I turned a friend onto the fandom and have been bugging him for a while to make an account on here. Then I find out that registration is disabled. I think I owe him an apology... I should have been bugging the admins/coders about it


----------



## Oasus (Jun 26, 2010)

Dantor said:
			
		

> I turned a friend onto the fandom and have been bugging him for a while  to make an account on here. Then I find out that registration is  disabled. I think I owe him an apology... I should have been bugging the  admins/coders about it



Or instead of bugging the admins/coders, maybe ya could have read the part on the first page where Dragoneer said send a dang email!


----------



## Dantor (Jun 26, 2010)

Oasus said:


> Or instead of bugging the admins/coders, maybe ya could have read the part on the first page where Dragoneer said send a dang email!


 I'm allergic to emails! but I'll tell him to do that. BE EXPECTING AN EMAIL DRAGY!!!


----------



## palace (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeez hold onto your butts until it's fixed!

It sounds like its one dude working on it in his spare time, if the registration needs revamped so it's not as vulnerable then that sounds like it would take a bit of work to make something secure.

Just fired off an email to the big bossman so I can hop in too


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

palace said:


> Jeez hold onto your butts until it's fixed!
> 
> It sounds like its one dude working on it in his spare time, if the registration needs revamped so it's not as vulnerable then that sounds like it would take a bit of work to make something secure.
> 
> Just fired off an email to the big bossman so I can hop in too


Oh good, someone who actually gets it


----------



## Chihaku (Jun 28, 2010)

yeah this registration needs to be fixed.  I want to upload my work on here but it seems registering is suspended right now.  Kind of sad because my bff wanted me to join since we're both furry lovers...  I'm try to e-mail Mr. Dragy to see if I can hop in.  Expect a e-mail Dragy. :3


----------



## Key WiteWolf (Jun 28, 2010)

I for one am glad the staff are taking their time and working hard to fix the security issues. I'm a certified webmaster myself, so I understand the importance of stable registration/login security and restrictions. Anyway I am sending an e-mail to the boss to ask for an account and to see if I can lend a paw to help the site in general. Keep up the good work everyone ^_^.


----------



## Key WiteWolf (Jul 1, 2010)

His royal Dragon-ness has been kind enough to grant me my request, so I wanna say thanks without adding to the flood in his inbox. Also, just a reminder to staff, if you guys need anymore help I am a certified webmaster and I would be more then happy to lend a paw if you need/want it. Take care all and thanks again for the hard work.


----------



## Summercat (Jul 1, 2010)

Closing this thread -

Registration is due to be put back up soon, and in the meantime, e-mail admin@furaffinity.net to get an account.


----------

